# Wing & Shot Magazine



## BirdNut (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone remember this?  It was one of my favorites.  It seemed like it was more informational than a lot of the publications out there today which are about 50% slick photography (which is nice in its own right) and 50% advertisements.  The pubs I have sampled lately are very light on good reading or informational content.

Wing & Shot was not too expensive, and had more magazine content than ads-which is probably why it discontinued...


----------



## Jim P (Jan 4, 2010)

What magazines are out there now that have good reding for the bird hunter?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 4, 2010)

I never read W&S but I have noticed the dearth of good wingshooting magazines.  Most seem to be more about the plantation lifestyle than about dogs and hunting.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've bought a couple of pointing dog journals.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 4, 2010)

I guess it would be hard to find a magazine for the ordinary bird hunter.


----------



## Tailfeathers (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I remember it and enjoyed it but each issue kept getting smaller and smaller. You could tell its end was near. I now get Pointing Dog Journal and find it to be a good pubilaction. For all around sporting mags I really enjoy the Sporting Classics magazine.


----------



## QTurn (Jan 4, 2010)

I like Sporting Classics as well!!  Gray's Sporting Journal is good too.  Every now and then I'll pick up an issue of Shooting Sportsman..


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 4, 2010)

PDJ is what i subscribe too.


----------



## george hancox (Jan 5, 2010)

I get Gun dog,I email Ed Baily when haveing trouble with one of the pup's He always is there and emails once in awhile if he thinks of something new.I used to get wing and shot,but like was said it just got smaller until it stoped.


----------



## Canebrake (Jan 5, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> PDJ is what i subscribe too.



Yep!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the following mags. Most are high end but they are the only ones totally dedicated to bird hunting. Plus, I like double barreled shotguns.


Shooting Sportsman
Double Gun Journal
Pointing Dog Journal
Gun Dog
Upland Almanac

Gray's Sporting Journal is another good one but they also some big game and fly fishing.

Adam


----------



## Timberdoodle (Jan 30, 2010)

Used to get W&S.  Get Gun Dog now.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like GunDog mag. It seems to have some pretty good reading in it


----------



## Fletch (Sep 7, 2020)

Very old thread but does anyone have an interest in the complete Wing and Shot, Gun Dog, Grays, Wildfowl, or Sporting Classics Magazines? I am making a move and the library is going to be reduced dramatically...... I will be selling these at some point.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Sep 7, 2020)

I.like Gun dog. By the way, the latest issue has a good article on Georgia quail hunting. Another great magazine is the one  you get with a Quail Forever membership. I was surprised at how good it is. I joined QF for the great work they do, but the magazine is a nice bonus.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Sep 7, 2020)

I would like to take you up on that, but I am overloaded with magazines already. I never throw one away.


----------

